# I Love........



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

my car [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :-*

Started a new job a few weeks ago and a day hasn't gone by without somebody saying...

 'Is that your TT in the car park?' 

'Oh it's lovely I wish..... '

It makes me so     and what a great way of getting to know people 8)

I've even taken 3 [smiley=gorgeous.gif] young men out so far this week  8)

Ok, so they were only interested in a drive around the block :roll: but it's a start :wink:


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Ditto Terri.
Know the feeling, and your`e in the right place, it`s funny how a car can put a smile back on your face   

Mike


----------



## LORD-OF-THE-RINGS (Jan 6, 2005)

Ha reminds me of the time I went through a drive thru mcdonalds. Picked up a girl in window A then the girl in window C. Dident take em out cos they were mingers but thought I'd just share wid uz. Dont think it was the TT, just my good looks and 'personality'! :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> Ok, so they were only interested in a drive around the block :roll: but it's a start :wink:


I have a spare 'shitty stick' I can mail you for when you need it!

H


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> I've even taken 3 [smiley=gorgeous.gif] young men out so far this week  8)


Does this mean girlie young men? :lol:

Or maybe "effeminate"?  

(Effeminate - one of my favourite ridiculous english words - sounds so old. :roll: )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> my car [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :-*
> 
> Started a new job a few weeks ago and a day hasn't gone by without somebody saying...
> 
> ...


Hahahah.... :lol: You mean whilst you were driving them around the block in your baby you weren't actually driving them around the bend with your humour and grabbing the attention with your hand on their knees? :!: :lol:   :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Hahahah.... :lol: You mean whilst you were driving them around the block in your baby you weren't actually driving them around the bend with your humour and grabbing the attention with your hand on their knees? :!: :lol:   :wink:


Sounds like we have a seasoned professional here :!: [smiley=whip.gif]

H


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > my car [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :-*
> ...


It was accident :roll: my hand kept slipping off the handbrake


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> It was accident :roll: my hand kept slipping off the handbrake





Hannibal said:


> Sounds like we have a seasoned professional here :!: [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> H


Make that two :roll:

H


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


So you didn't have your hand wrapped around the nob then?  ....Gear stick thingy should I say


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Not as often as I should have done


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Ladies please!!! There are sensitive men in here!!! :lol:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> my car [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :-*
> 
> Started a new job a few weeks ago and a day hasn't gone by without somebody saying...
> 
> ...


Think I have been there with the new start , new life senario!!! good luck!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Ladies please!!! There are sensitive men in here!!!


where ?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Ladies please!!! There are sensitive men in here!!! :lol:


Where?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Here!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> > Ladies please!!! There are sensitive men in here!!!
> 
> 
> where ?


You beat me to it :roll:

Great minds think alike


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Here!


Can we meet up somwhere ?  I've never meet a sensitive man before 8) didn't know there was such a thing


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Where did you have in mind?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri - you're back!! Thought you'd been a bit quiet lately - Has the new job taken it's toll on your posting? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Where did you have in mind?


Bus shelter! :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you have in mind?
> ...


Too cold at this time of year for us 'oldies' and there is nowhere to sit! 
Maybe the local Bingo place would be better?  At least it would be warm and we could get a cup of tea too......


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Awww.... poor things


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Where did you have in mind?


You say the place I'll say the time :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Terri - you're back!! Thought you'd been a bit quiet lately - Has the new job taken it's toll on your posting? :wink:


Me quiet, that's a first 

I must be ill


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Contrary to popular belief, there is a lot of sensitive guys out there.We aren`t all bad

Mike


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

paulatt said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


Bingo place? If you don't mind I would like to be the one who's shouting the loudest


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Are you still smoking and drinking or have you cracked it! if you have, hats off

Mike


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

v6vin said:


> Are you still smoking and drinking or have you cracked it! if you have, hats off
> 
> Mike


The smoking I have under control  but the drinking is a different story [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Same as me, thanks for the reply.

Mike


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

v6vin said:


> thanks for the reply.
> 
> Mike


That's ok


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

How many pages will this end up? Different anyway.

Mike


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> Bingo place?


Next you'll be recommending SAGA for insurance [smiley=speechless.gif] !

H


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> v6vin said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still smoking and drinking or have you cracked it! if you have, hats off
> ...


I thought Terri was on 'crack'!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > v6vin said:
> ...


She must have been talking about smoking cigarettes :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


When you get to my age you'll smoke anything I can get my hands on :wink:


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Terri.
Give us a clue. It`s not the years it`s how you feel.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Exhaust twin pipe car fumes spring to mind  :twisted: ..... [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

v6vin said:


> Terri.
> Give us a clue. It`s not the years it`s how you feel.


In that case 8) there's life in the old girl yet! 

I think :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I could give you a straw if you like Terri......makes sniffing things through your nose better for your mind!...LOL...  :twisted: :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> I could give you a straw if you like Terri......makes sniffing things through your nose better for your mind!...LOL...  :twisted: :-*


Lost my mind years ago Abi [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] it's what happens when you live too long with a man


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Or woman :?

Mike


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And fox's making a noise all night in the field outside my bedroom!  :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

v6vin said:


> Or woman :?
> 
> Mike


You love us really :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri just looked at your sig thingy ....

NEW NAME. 
NEW START. 
NEW LIFE.

You should also put NEW MAN REQUIRED :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Terri just looked at your sig thingy ....
> 
> NEW NAME.
> NEW START.
> ...


How's that  All I need now is an idea where I can find one :wink: :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...SHE'S GONE AND BLOODY DONE IT .....         :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

v6vin said:


> Terri.
> Give us a clue. It`s not the years it`s how you feel.


I've always said you're only as old as the woman you feel 

H


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Terri just looked at your sig thingy ....
> ...


Nice one Terri 

By the way, I'm a sensitive guy as well - it says so on my shaving foam :roll:

Take it easy Terri.

Moley


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

PM sent.

Mike. :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

v6vin said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Mike. :-*


Oh No!!!
You have asked to be interviewed for the position of 'New Man in her life'!! 

Terri_TT - Can us other TT girls help with the interview? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

paulatt said:


> v6vin said:
> 
> 
> > PM sent.
> ...


I'll get the interviewing seats prepared


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > v6vin said:
> ...


What should I bring? 
cling film or squirty cream or both? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

paulatt said:


> What should I bring?
> cling film or squirty cream or both? :wink:


A webcam with built in microphone!  :lol: :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > v6vin said:
> ...


You had better bring a packed lunch girls 8) With the all the responses I've had so far  it's going to take us sometime to interview them all properly :wink:


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Just being polite.

Mike


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Interesting interview panel...

Written, Oral or Practical interview [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> Interesting interview panel...
> 
> Written, Oral or Practical interview [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


All of the above  :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

v6vin said:


> Just being polite.
> 
> Mike


Polite is good :wink:  :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oral and practical WITH an audience if desired  and a couple of flies on the wall I imagine :twisted: :-*


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> and a couple of flies on the wall I imagine


  - sounds like a kebab shop i visited on the way home last night...


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> > and a couple of flies on the wall I imagine
> 
> 
> - sounds like a kebab shop i visited on the way home last night...


Remind me not to let you take me out for something to eat :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> > and a couple of flies on the wall I imagine
> 
> 
> - sounds like a kebab shop i visited on the way home last night...


Excellent  ...hope they didn't charge you extra for the 'crunch and bite' flavour in your kebab


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting interview panel...
> ...


So how many have you got for this interview now?

Is it still 3?

ooohh, one each for you, me and Abi!!! :twisted:


----------

